# Dog Kennel Idea's



## georgia_hunter

Was wondering if any of you guy's have any pictures of your dog kennels. I am fixing to build 3 pens and was kinda looking for some idea's.


----------



## mstripling13

I don't have pictures cause I'm trying to get some kennels myself but from what I have researched it may be easier to get the 10x10 panels and use the dividers that come with them to make 2 5x10 kennels then all you would have to do is just by a couple of additional separate panels to complete your third kennel. Just a thought. Hope it helps.


----------



## 91xjgawes

I am in the process also and would love to see everyones...


----------



## NGaHunter

I'll take some pictures of mine this afternoon when I get home


----------



## Luke0927

I don't have anything fancy now but it works for what I have I have a 30' deck off the ground then I have my kennels on top. I have a gap between the boards where I can easily was off the poop.  Reason I have it like that is I had the wood....My next pen will be a building I'm building off 1 side I will make a shed roof and make 5' x 10' runs.....I will then make a dog door where they can come in the building and have a small 3x3 square to sleep in, eat, drink.


----------



## bobman

Just get a roll of 6 foot fence and and a bunch of top rails, 90degree connectors and clamps

make 12 by 6 panels and clamp them together. you can move them easily and use the adjoing kennels for one of the three sides if you have more than one kennel

I have plans for the dog house also send me a email if you want them they are on jpeg files so they have to be sent via email PM me your email address

I buy the premade gates from home depot and make a short panel for the front wall to made up the difference in length on that side and clamp a brace from one of the left over scraps to make it more rigid


----------



## mstripling13

I like that idea Luke. I may have to steal some of those plans to build my own lol. All I have right now is my deck floor built and I already don't like it. So I guess it's back to the drawing board. I do like the fence panel ideas too though for the front side but the house for the dog to go in will be great if the weather gets bad. I think I'll start on it when I get home after work


----------



## Buck Rabbit

heres some pics of mine

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=213804&highlight=


----------



## bird_dawg

The only thing is you've got to be careful if the dogs can climb out. We've had a couple of bird dogs climb out of our pens that are about 7 feet of chain link. We ended up having to put an extra section of chain link on the top to keep them from getting out.


----------



## hogdawg

Here's a pic of mine.  Too bad those igloos don't look like that almost two years later.


----------



## 91xjgawes

hogdawg those look very nice!!


----------



## Blue Iron

hogdawg said:


> Here's a pic of mine. Too bad those igloos don't look like that almost two years later.


 
Is the pipe that the houses are on just slid through the wire? Wouldn't figure the wire wouldn't be strong enough....


----------



## NGaHunter

Here is a few of mine.  They sit on a 20X32 pad of concrete and I will enclose the back have to have an indoor/outdoor kennel


----------



## state159

You are welcome to come look at mine. I live near you at Dean's Landing community in Appling Co.


----------



## hogdawg

91xjgawes said:


> hogdawg those look very nice!!



Thanks 91xjgawes!



Blue Iron said:


> Is the pipe that the houses are on just slid through the wire? Wouldn't figure the wire wouldn't be strong enough....



Yeah, I just slid the conduit throught the chain link,  but it's the heavy duty chain link.  I drilled two holes through the end of the pipe and attached it to the fence with wire.  I can't remember what gauge the fence is though.


----------



## DROPPINEM

NGaHunter said:


> Here is a few of mine.  They sit on a 20X32 pad of concrete and I will enclose the back have to have an indoor/outdoor kennel



...That is awesome


----------



## hogdawg

NGaHunter said:


> Here is a few of mine.  They sit on a 20X32 pad of concrete and I will enclose the back have to have an indoor/outdoor kennel



That's gonna be nice Donald.


----------



## curdogsforhogs

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=251017&highlight=kennels
These are some I built awhile back..have metal on the roof now. working great so far


----------



## NGaHunter

Thanks DROPPINEM & Hogdawg...if I ever get the back enclosed I will have a place to store all my wingers and training equipment.


----------



## fishunt

Before you buy any wire look at the horse panels at Tractor Supply. They are only 5 feet tall, but you will not have the problems you have with wire.


----------



## quackwacker

heres mine without the roof

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=403272&highlight=


----------



## curdogsforhogs

fishunt said:


> Before you buy any wire look at the horse panels at Tractor Supply. They are only 5 feet tall, but you will not have the problems you have with wire.



That would be my only complaint with dogs chewing and stretching the wire..go with panels


----------



## CFGD

glad ya'll have $$ to do those set-ups...share the wealth!


----------



## grouper throat

I've got 2 chain link 12'x20' kennels and 2 of the manufactured 8'x10' kennels. All pens are sitting over conveyor belt flooring with  large doghouses on the outside of the pens and a small septic system. In the near future I plan on getting a slab poured with 6 of the 8'x10' kennels (one brooder) along with a septic system.


----------



## Sunshine1

We aren't finished with these..........3 brood pens and 6 individual bays. Once they are finished we will enclose the entire area with a privacy fence so we can let them out to run for a bit once a day.


----------

